# like - jako, rád/ráda



## OzziBoy

Is there much difference between the usage of these two words? I understand they both mean "like".

Mám tě *ráda* - I like you
Mám *rád* pivo - I like beer
Australský to *jako* pivo - Australian's like beer

Děkuji,
Ozzi


----------



## Managa

Hey Ozzi 

Mám tě *ráda * 
Mám *rád* pivo 
--> They mean *exactly *the same.

Australský to *jako *pivo 
--> I am not sure I understand what it is supposed to mean. The only possibility that cames to my mind is that it means: 

*The australian so-called beer*. 

A Czech person could say so, especially if she/he is a beer fan, because of course, such people consider the czech beer the best and they think foreign beers (especially from the USA and so) are awful / disgusting / not good...




OzziBoy said:


> Is there much difference between the usage of these two words? I understand they both mean "like".
> 
> Mám tě *ráda* - I like you
> Mám *rád* pivo - I like beer
> Australský to *jako* pivo - Australian's like beer
> 
> Děkuji,
> Ozzi


----------



## OzziBoy

Sorry, the third phrase was meant to mean ... "Australian's like beer."

Is *jako* the same as *rád/a*?

Dekuji


----------



## Managa

Ah, so you mean

_*Australian is like a beer*_ - Australan je jako pivo.
or
*Australians like beer*? - Australani mají rádi pivo.

*Jako *is definitely not the same as *rád/a*.
Rád/a - To like someone.
Jako - To be like someone.


----------



## OzziBoy

Ahhh, now that makes sense. So can I say ... Blue jako obloha (Blue like the sky)?

Or is *jako* only used when talking about people? On je jako prince.

Dekuji,
Ozzi


----------



## Managa

These are perfectly correct:

*Modrý jako obloha*.
*On je jako princ*.

You can use it talking about anyhting.


----------



## slavic_one

OzziBoy said:


> Ahhh, now that makes sense. So can I say ... Blue jako obloha (Blue like the sky)?
> 
> Or is *jako* only used when talking about people? On je jako prince.
> 
> Dekuji,
> Ozzi



Not only for peope, you can say "Modré jako nebe" (Blue as sky).


----------



## OzziBoy

Fantastic! Thank you very much everyone for clearing that up for me.

Dékuji,
Ozzi.


----------



## OzziBoy

I have another question about this, I hope you don't mind ...

*líbi* - This means *like*. But what sort of "like"? How is it different from *rád* or *jako*?

Děkuji,
Ozzi.


----------



## Jana337

We have discussed "to like" (in particular with regard to persons) here so I am closing this thread. Your question will be copied there and my answer will follow shortly.


----------

